# Selling: leather open fronted tendon boots



## Redders (31 October 2017)

Selling a pair of full size rhinegold brown leather sheepskin lined open fronted tendon boots, full size. Sheepskin detaches for washing. Really good condition, £20.
Full size black leather martingale, only used a couple of times, £9.
Pair of large Professional's Choice USA sports medicine boots, functionally fine but a bit tatty £5.
Pair of full size Woof Wear Brushing boots, black. Again functionally fine but a bit tatty, £4.
Can email photos and happy to post at cost or collect from Nailsea, nr Bristol


----------

